# Keep us in your thoughts, please.



## texasgirl (Jan 27, 2006)

DH has been having health problems for nearly a year now. He was diagnosed with vertigo, but, is was evidently a misdiagnosis.
I won't go into a lot, it's a long story. He going in today for a complete physical and blood work, for high blood pressure, checking for TIA's and heart.
He's only 42 years old and is not the kind to be a complainer and not be worried about his health. Now he's *very* worried!! The things he's doing are not good at all.
Thanks!!


----------



## middie (Jan 27, 2006)

you got them texas. hope things work out well


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll keep my fingers crossed, TG.

We've had vertigo/ear problems running through the family for a while now.  It's not fun and can be seriously debilitating.  My SO, her son, my daughter and, to a lesser extent, I have had differing degrees of problems.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 27, 2006)

i will say a special prayer today, texasgirl, keep us posted.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 27, 2006)

Thank you!!
I know I won't know anything today. It'll probably take a week or so. I hate waiting. I jsut hope that it's something small. Staying home from work is not a normal thing for him. He's the kind that will work sick. He's hyper and never sits down for long periods of time, even during football. Now, he's so tired and fatigued that he's having problems working and functioning. That bothers me more than some of the other things.


----------



## cara (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi Texasgirl!

Of course my thoughts are with you and your DH!


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 27, 2006)

Its a good thing he is taking it easy and letting his body work and what it needs to do -get better.  He needs all the strength he can get right now.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 27, 2006)

Texas, I also send you the bestust wishes for you and your hubby.. it is good that he now get the thorough check up, so you will know how to take care of the problem... Be strong for him Texas, and I hope everything will turn out well!!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 27, 2006)

Texas,
you're in my thoughts and prayers...Things will be allright..It sometimes takes things to get so bad they scare you til our DH's finally give in and see to their health.. He wil be okay..
kadesma


----------



## middie (Jan 27, 2006)

kads isn't THAT the truth ?


----------



## momerlyn (Jan 27, 2006)

TG, my thoughts are with you. Been there, and all that. Just a word of caution: if they send him for an MRI, make sure it is with and without contrast. Is he seeing a neurologist? 

A word of advice: have him keep a symptom diary. It should be simple, just date, time, and what he was feeling or what happened. This will help the dr to get a full picture of how whatever-it-is is affecting him.

Don't worry until you know you have something to worry about. Getting a diagnosis doesn't change anything, it just means you know what to treat.

We'll be waiting for your results!


----------



## Jikoni (Jan 27, 2006)

In my thoughts and prayers TG.


----------



## Maidrite (Jan 27, 2006)

Count on Barbara and Mine as well TexasGirl............. If You need to Chat We are Here for You !!!!!!!!!!!!! Love and HUgs James


----------



## licia (Jan 27, 2006)

We've gone thru that also, and certainly hope things go well.  My prayers are with your family too.  Soon you will just know what to treat.


----------



## Constance (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll be sending healing vibes in your direction, Texas. I battled high blood pressure from age 30 on, but now they have lots of new medications that help. I'm sure the doctors will have him fixed up before you know it.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 27, 2006)

thoughts
prayers
smiles
and 
hugs are on the way.

Take care of YOU too!


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 27, 2006)

You're nestled firmly in my thoughts and heart. Sending you tons of happy, positive vibes and thoughts!


----------



## corazon (Jan 27, 2006)

You and you husband are in my warmest thoughts!  Please keep us posted on how this turns out.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone!! You are all great!
We'll go next Friday to get all the results. I hope that it's nothing serious.


----------



## wasabi (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## GB (Jan 27, 2006)

You absolutely have my thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## kimbaby (Jan 27, 2006)

hoping all is well!


----------



## amber (Jan 27, 2006)

Your both in my thoughts.  Try not to worry.  Oh and I like the idea that someone mentioned about a symptoms book, that could be very helpful to your husband.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 27, 2006)

momerlyn said:
			
		

> TG, my thoughts are with you. Been there, and all that. Just a word of caution: if they send him for an MRI, make sure it is with and without contrast. Is he seeing a neurologist?
> 
> A word of advice: have him keep a symptom diary. It should be simple, just date, time, and what he was feeling or what happened. This will help the dr to get a full picture of how whatever-it-is is affecting him.
> 
> ...


 
I didnt' keep a diary as you suggested, but, have been writing down everything that's been going on. Still the doctor is just kinda acting as though none of it is any big deal. If dh were someone that is constantly getting sick or complaining and such, I wouldn't be worried at all. But, he's not. He's never depressed or worried about things like I do and that's the first thing that the dr. said, that he's depressed 
I'll wait for the tests to come back, and if I don't like what he says, I will find someone else that will listen!!
SOMETHING is wrong. He's just not the type to spend money at the doctor. He is the one that is always complaining when I would take the boys for any little thing, and nothing be wrong He's been to the dr. 1 other time in 20 years. 
I go through his symptoms and it goes to TIA's, sleep apnea and heart problems. Yes, he has all kinds of symptoms going at once, but, a LOT of the symptoms are showing the sleep apnea which can cause all the other things going on. The doctor didn't even ask him or me about the sleeping problems at all. I guess we'll see. If I don't like what he says, I'm gonna start asking him all kinds of whys!!
Thanks for all of your support. It helps so much to have someone to talk to. In this case I have a BUNCH of someones!!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 27, 2006)

Best wishes, texasgirl, to you and hubby.  Hope you find out something that will be able to help.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 28, 2006)

Like James said, we are praying for your husband and for you.  I know what you mean about him going to work sick.  James has gone to work with a 105 degree fever (before we were married) and other ailments.  Hopefully the tiredness is just everything catching up with him and forcing him to take the rest he needs.

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma (Jan 28, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> kads isn't THAT the truth ?


It sure is Middie,
My dh has been in constant pain with his back and with all that has been going on, selling the pharmacy, our anniversary, Olivias birth, working at the chain that bought our store, he has been dragging his feet. It finally got so bad, he had to walk bent over and his doc ordered an mri...He has a tumor between several discs and a neurosergeon is going to try several things to see if it will help..If not then he has to think and think hard about surgery...I can't do much, except be here, he has to work with it and I have to support..But, let's get going, the longer you wait the worse it gets...
Sorry Middie, I talked your ears off 

kadesma


----------



## buckytom (Jan 29, 2006)

i'm sure he'll be alright tg.  
a lot of guys are very healthy and can shake off a lot of stuff up until their early forties. that's the first time many men begin to feel their mortality, so when something goes wrong and you can't just tough it out, you get scared. many of my friends have gone thru this.
whatever it is, modern medicine is incredible, and many many things can be dealt with fairly easily.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 29, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i'm sure he'll be alright tg.
> a lot of guys are very healthy and can shake off a lot of stuff up until their early forties. that's the first time many men begin to feel their _*mortality*_, so when something goes wrong and you can't just tough it out, you get scared. many of my friends have gone thru this.
> whatever it is, modern medicine is incredible, and many many things can be dealt with fairly easily.


 
So true!! He has worked from the age of 14. Doing everything from starting at Tom Thumb to building houses,  to total remodeling now. Always manual labor. He has beat his body up that's for sure and he won't listen to me on slowing down. Maybe he will now, maybe he won't. He's going to die working though.

Thank you all for your thoughts!! It's very much appreciated!!


----------



## callie (Jan 29, 2006)

TG, I'm just now reading this thread...I know this week will be a long one for you both.  Waiting is the worst!  My thoughts and prayers are with your hubby and you.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 29, 2006)

Thank you callie!


----------



## BigDog (Jan 29, 2006)

Ugh! Sorry to hear this! I've been there, and I'm not even 30!

I had what was formally diagnosed as labrynthitis. An infection of the inner ear, but the type of infection that doesn't respond to antibiotics. My circumstance put me in the ER where they did a head CT, etc. Everything came back normal. Wound up essentially laid up for a month doing absolutely nothing. No work (thank goodness for short term disability), no nothing. Couldn't drive either. Mass quantities of meclezine (sp?) were consumed to try to counter act the nausea, etc. When I went back to work, I would say I was maybe 80 to 90% back to normal.

Keep us posted. Thoughts and prayers are with you and hubby.


----------



## Dina (Jan 29, 2006)

Texasgirl,
I'll be praying for your husband.  Know that we're here for you.


----------



## Sandyj (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Texasgirl,
I also only read this thread today - you and your husband will be in my thoughts and prayers. Take care of yourself, too(!), Sandyj


----------



## Dove (Jan 29, 2006)

Sending Prayers for you both..Take care of your self so you can help him.
Marge


----------



## crewsk (Jan 30, 2006)

Texasgirl, my thoughts & prayers are with you both!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank you everyone!!

crewsk, it's nice to see you on here!! I hope you can stay longer this time!


----------



## crewsk (Jan 30, 2006)

I wish I could texasgirl, but I'm supposed to be cleaning my mom's house & then I have to go get my TB test done to take to the School District Office before TC & Savannah get out of school.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 3, 2006)

Well, no big awful disease as I was fearing.
Seams that as far as the dizziness, he may have a pinched nerve in his shoulder, which will also cause the numbness and weakness.

BUT, they are now watching his liver function test on the blood smears.
Seams that his ALT is a little high. Not too high to be immediately concerned with at this time. Though, DH does not drink and doesn't do drugs, the one thing he DOES do that can cause liver problems.....TYLENOL!!
He pretty much takes it as he can, every 4-6 hours for the pains in his body from working himself to death. He can't take ibufrofen for the fact that he has ulsers and a Hiatel Hernia. So, he is to take the Tylenol only when he absolutely needs it for the next month and then they are going to redo the blood work and see if that is what is elevating it, if not, I guess we'll get more tests. Thanks for your thoughts and prayers!!


Oh yeah, BigDog, I feel for you. DH was going nuts with the vertigo, or what they said was vertigo. People don't realize how bad the stuff is until they are having the symptoms.


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 3, 2006)

Texasgirl, thanks for the update - is there anything else DH can take for pain?  My thoughts are with you and him this next month.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 3, 2006)

HI Texas,
glad to hear it's not anything super serious. Tylenol and really do that to you. We had people that went through a 500 bottle of tylenol a week..It use to really boggle my mind. I know that pain is hard to deal with, but these people were getting them, just because they could..They didn't have to pay  Tell DH, my thoughts are with you both and will look into what else he could use.

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 3, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> HI Texas,
> glad to hear it's not anything super serious. Tylenol and really do that to you. We had people that went through a 500 bottle of tylenol a week..It use to really boggle my mind. I know that pain is hard to deal with, but these people were getting them, just because they could..They didn't have to pay Tell DH, my thoughts are with you both and will look into what else he could use.
> 
> kadesma


 
Thank you!!! The doctor told him to go ahead and keep taking it, but, ONLY when he really can't take the pain. He just hurts all over, like bone deep. He just beat his body up over the years. I hope it hasn't messed up his liver. I'll be glad when he get's the other test and it shows normal ALT readings.
I would just like him to stay off of it completely until the next test, so, if you or your dh can think of something, please, let me know. {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## kadesma (Feb 3, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Thank you!!! The doctor told him to go ahead and keep taking it, but, ONLY when he really can't take the pain. He just hurts all over, like bone deep. He just beat his body up over the years. I hope it hasn't messed up his liver. I'll be glad when he get's the other test and it shows normal ALT readings.
> I would just like him to stay off of it completely until the next test, so, if you or your dh can think of something, please, let me know. {{{{hugs}}}}


Will do Texas, I have liver function tests every 3 months, one time I did have an elevated alt..It dropped down by the next test and has stayed the same now for 5 years.  Hopefully less tylenol will help...I will check into it and see what I can dig up..

hugs
kadesma


----------



## callie (Feb 3, 2006)

Good news, Texas!  I hope your hubby gets to feeling better soon!!


----------



## licia (Feb 3, 2006)

I take an arthritis medication that requires testing every 3 months also. It has only been elevated once, but I can only take the additional meds if I have to have them.  All the exercise seems to be helping me with pain control also - a good side effect.  Glad to hear your dh isn't more serious. I'm sure with proper care he will be much better soon, and will see how important it is to take care of himself also.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks!! I think he's already figuring out that he isn't 20 anymore!


----------



## pdswife (Feb 3, 2006)

That's pretty good news Texas~!

I'll keep my fingers crossed that the new test show what you want them
too.


----------



## Raven (Feb 3, 2006)

I was diagnosed with Chronic Vertigo at the age of 19 after a bout with encephelitis.  Within 2 years I was in a wheelchair where i've been ever since.

We'll be praying for him.

God Bless
~ Raven ~


----------

